# battery



## slamboard (Dec 14, 2015)

help installing battery and receiver and speaker in a bachmann heisler


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you ever done an installation before?

Have you chosen your r/c system?

Are you going to use sound?

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Plenty of room in the bunker for everything. It's been a while since I did mine, and I have since sold it off the railroad so I don't have it as reference anymore, but I had speaker, electronics and batteries in the bunker, and that was 15 years ago when I was using 12 AA NiMH batteries. Today I use a 14.8v Li-Ion pack which takes up less space. 

Do you have a wiring diagram for the locomotive?

Later,

K


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

I have been testing this one from HF. Only $20. I did add a reostat for better low speeds. Added much needed weight also.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice, but in the present housing, the battery will either be a bit too large, or take up too much space in the bunker of a Heisler, and he is probably more concerned with the RF components. This is ignoring sound and a speaker. Other than a reostat/rheostat did it just run without an r/c system?


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Never run track power if that's the question. HF does have a 12v version. May be small enough. Only $15. I like these because they charge from a plug not in a cradle.


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

slamboard said:


> help installing battery and receiver and speaker in a bachmann heisler


a bachmann heisler eh


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The questions were:
1. how a rheostat figures into the electronics
2. and did you use an R/C system, if so, which?

Adding a rheostat is unusual.


----------

